# Question: How long does Cotton Dress shirts last?



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,

I know this question might be kind of... "weird" but here goes.

I know that dress shirts will wear down over time after wearing, and washing several times.

How long will Cotton dress shirts last?? I know that since it is 2008, and that technology has changed, and the washing machines have been better... especially the front loading ones.

Can other different types of fabric last longer? like other than cotton.

I know that cotton is very popular, and most dress shirts have been made by that. 

Other than that, does cotton/polyester last the longest?


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

JCV said:


> How long will Cotton dress shirts last??


30 minutes. (If you are playing football in it. :icon_smile_wink: ) There are a lot of factors that impact how long a shirt will last. Quality of materials and construction. How it is frequently it is worn and if it is abused. Cleaning methods, products and load size. Some shirts last only a few wearings. Others have been around for decades.



JCV said:


> Can other different types of fabric last longer? like other than cotton.


Yes. Chain mail is the most durable. It is however the most uncomfortable and rusts easily. :icon_smile_big: Cotton is a great balance between comfort, care and durability. Most cotton/poly blends are better for care (i.e. less ironing) but I find them lacking in comfort (they don't breath & I get hotter).


----------



## BoX (Mar 29, 2006)

Thats like asking: 

How long will a car last?

Depends on a lot of things.

Your question should be: Given the same conditions which shirt will last the longest:

1) 100% Cotton
2) 50/50 Blend of Cotton and Polyester
3) 100% Polyester
4) Any shirt made by Alexander Kabbaz


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

I have 2 Brooks Brothers custom made shirts that still look like new after being purchased in 1974.


----------



## BoX (Mar 29, 2006)

Mitchell said:


> I have 2 Brooks Brothers custom made shirts that still look like new after being purchased in 1974.


Yeah, but take them out of the plastic, remove the tags and pins, and start wearing them and see how long they last.

BoX


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

BoX said:


> Thats like asking:
> 
> How long will a car last?
> 
> ...


So one of the 200's fabrics that he uses will last longer than polyester? I don't know about that.

To the op,

Typically the finer fabrics won't last as long, and the different weaves will make a difference as well.


----------



## stylesnob (Feb 25, 2008)

This really depends on lots of things:

1. How often you wear it
2. How you wash it
3. Detergent used
4. How you dry it, iron it, or if you get it dry-cleaned

IMO don't be too stingy with protecting your shirts. They are meant to be worn. The nice thing about white dress shirts is, that you can bleach them in case you get stains on them. This again is additional wear & tear on the fabric.

A safe bet on a cotton dress shirt is 50 x dry cleaning it. If you have 10 different dress shirts, and wear dress shirts daily, then each shirt should get replaced every 2-3 years...


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

People keep saying you should only wear cotton shirts. But the truth of the matter is that if you go into any average high street retailer. A high volume of shirts on offer are of the 65%polyester and 35% cotton variety.

Just by looking at the shirts on display in their plastic packaging it would be easy to pick one up by accident, even though you wanted a 100% cotton one.

But do 65% polyester shirts last longer than 100% ones, and are they more durable?


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think it would help if you said why you needed to know. Do you have a shirt or shirts that you think died too quickly? Are you doing long-range clothes budgeting? If everyone said, for example, two years, what would you do with that information?


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I didn't think anyone on this forum would sink so low ....*

as to wear a dress shirt made of any poly/cotton blend. I know I wouldn't and I never pay much more than $100 for a shirt. Always 100% cotton; never non-iron coatings. I have dress shirfts over 15 years old and they still look new.


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

stylesnob said:


> This really depends on lots of things:
> 
> 1. How often you wear it
> 2. How you wash it
> ...


You don't normally dry clean or bleach your shirts do you?

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64534&highlight=shirt+longevity

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=73369


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

My shirts are hand-washed and ironed after 1-2 wears (1 in summer; sometime 2 in winter and I always wear an undershirt). Over the past 20 years I've worked out I get around 75 wears from each 100% cotton shirt irrespective of price/quality (whether from Lewin/Pink/Tyrwhitt to Charvet/Brioni and bespoke). Always, ALWAYS they start fraying at the collar near body seam.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dfloyd said:


> as to wear a dress shirt made of any poly/cotton blend. I know I wouldn't and I never pay much more than $100 for a shirt. Always 100% cotton; never non-iron coatings. I have dress shirfts over 15 years old and they still look new.


I did 50 years ago as a youngster. Chalk it up to a learning experience. They have several entertaining characteristics. They pil. They wear poorly. And if you are a smoker, as I was then, you melt little pin holes in them as you smoke!


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

Zubberah said:


> My shirts are hand-washed and ironed after 1-2 wears (1 in summer; sometime 2 in winter and I always wear an undershirt). Over the past 20 years I've worked out I get around 75 wears from each 100% cotton shirt irrespective of price/quality (whether from Lewin/Pink/Tyrwhitt to Charvet/Brioni and bespoke). Always, ALWAYS they start fraying at the collar near body seam.


I wear an undershirt always, too. However, in the Army I learned we burn more calories to stay warm, thus we needed to eat more. Please we try to stay by bundling up. We learned that there was a better chance of heat injury in the winter than in the summer. You may not need to worry about a heat injury, but we can sweat in our clothes during the winter, particularly with heaters. It is probably better to launder and iron after every wear.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

Well to answer your question, back in the day when I wore a suit with a white cotton shirt every day, a typical BB button down would last about 3 years before the collars frayed too much or the cuff frayed from hitting my watch. The shirt was worn not quite every other week and laundered and pressed at the cleaners. Now my shirts last much longer, because I don't wear any particular shirt as often and my new shirts are custom shirts that don't hit my watch and fray prematurely.

By a decent shirt at a reasonable price and pitch it when it is worn. Time is perishable so don't waste it laundering your own shirts trying to get a few extra wears. (Rather, waste it by writing posts like these.)


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Wizard said:


> 30 minutes. (If you are playing football in it. :icon_smile_wink: ) There are a lot of factors that impact how long a shirt will last. Quality of materials and construction. How it is frequently it is worn and if it is abused. Cleaning methods, products and load size. Some shirts last only a few wearings. Others have been around for decades.
> 
> Yes. Chain mail is the most durable. It is however the most uncomfortable and rusts easily. :icon_smile_big: Cotton is a great balance between comfort, care and durability. Most cotton/poly blends are better for care (i.e. less ironing) but I find them lacking in comfort (they don't breath & I get hotter).


Yeahh... I don't play much foot ball, and if I did I wouldn't be wearing a good shirt... just a plain t-shirt is good for me xD I can wash them, and since they are undershirts, NOBODY would see it 

Chain mail?? I prefer cotton better xD although, they shrink in the dryer. I do wear cotton shirts when I go shopping or stuff like that. Even when I bring my little puppy for a walk.

Although I know that cotton is easiest for stains to come off, compared to the cotton/poly blends, because I got some stain on my nice shirt before and I sent it to the dry cleaners to get the stain out for me. The only good thing I heard is that, they don't shrink very easily.

Although I like shirts that breath, because the ones that don't always breath make me feel like I'm in a sauna xD


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

BoX said:


> Thats like asking:
> 
> How long will a car last?
> 
> ...


Well... I like 100% cotton, the rest I don't like and the Alexander Kabbaz one, I have no idea where to find them so I can't be judging about how good or how bad.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

BoX said:


> Yeah, but take them out of the plastic, remove the tags and pins, and start wearing them and see how long they last.
> 
> BoX


Haha xD

Sorry I had to laugh about that


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

stylesnob said:


> This really depends on lots of things:
> 
> 1. How often you wear it
> 2. How you wash it
> ...


Well, I wear them a lot like every single one for each and every day, since I know about personal hygiene and I don't want to wear a shirt that reeks like old fish.

I wash all my shirts on permanent press, and sometimes on a delicate cycle to reduce creases. And sometimes I will soak them if needed.

I used to use tide cold water, but now I use Purex

I don't have a dryer at home, so sometimes I WILL go to the laundry mat.. but NOT all the time... and if I did, it would be on "regular" cycle = high temp.

I want most of my shirts to shrink. So I buy a bit bigger sizes so then I can get a slight tightness. Although I bought some AE shirts at a medium size, but I guess I am growing a little still...

I don't iron my clothes, and I dry cleaned a shirt ONLY once.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> I think it would help if you said why you needed to know. Do you have a shirt or shirts that you think died too quickly? Are you doing long-range clothes budgeting? If everyone said, for example, two years, what would you do with that information?


Well, my uncle has shirts that wear down over a year or 2... but I don't know if it happens for me, because usually I'm very careful on my clothes. I want to get front loader, but I want to save money too...

One of my shirts shrunk a bit when I was throwing it into the dryer at the laundry mat. But I still wear it, I like the SOMEWHAT tightness of the shirt, so I don't mind too much.

All my other shirts don't seem to shrink too much, even though they are 100% cotton, and 50 - 50% cotton/poly blend.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

stylesnob said:


> This really depends on lots of things:
> 
> 1. How often you wear it
> 2. How you wash it
> ...


Oh I forgot to ask... what if I really like the shirts, but they are no longer sold in stores, because new styles are coming out all the time.

And, a lot of people like nice and clean looking shirts not shirts that have dirt on the cuffs, and chest part. I guess people who are clean freaks about clothes (like me) really like to have clean lookin clothes.

I bleached a white dress shirt before, but the stain didn't come out... and I used purex liquid detergent.. and it did come out :S

Also, bleach irritates my skin especially when I get it on my hands. Also, I always use extra rinse for bleached clothes on my washing machine.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

gentleman amateur said:


> I wear an undershirt always, too. However, in the Army I learned we burn more calories to stay warm, thus we needed to eat more. Please we try to stay by bundling up. We learned that there was a better chance of heat injury in the winter than in the summer. You may not need to worry about a heat injury, but we can sweat in our clothes during the winter, particularly with heaters. It is probably better to launder and iron after every wear.


I wash my clothes every week... so I don't know if I get any sweat stains that sit until the week ends and then my clothes get washed... but I doubt I would get any sweat stains showing on my shirts. Since I always wear an undershirt, and that always gets washed.

The only thing I don't like about winter is that it freezes outside, and that when I attended a party once, like a wedding party and I had something that keeps my hair back, but when I went into the restaurant where the wedding was held... everyone start to giggle about me... then I found out my stuff I put on my hair literally turned to ice!

But I guess that really isn't part of the discussion xD I had a suit on, and everything but anyway I got some sweat on my collar due to the cause of me being embarrassed, but the only thing is, people say that you sweat more in the summer, and sweat less in the winter, but someone else said you sweat more in the winter, than in the summer.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

cglex said:


> Well to answer your question, back in the day when I wore a suit with a white cotton shirt every day, a typical BB button down would last about 3 years before the collars frayed too much or the cuff frayed from hitting my watch. The shirt was worn not quite every other week and laundered and pressed at the cleaners. Now my shirts last much longer, because I don't wear any particular shirt as often and my new shirts are custom shirts that don't hit my watch and fray prematurely.
> 
> By a decent shirt at a reasonable price and pitch it when it is worn. Time is perishable so don't waste it laundering your own shirts trying to get a few extra wears. (Rather, waste it by writing posts like these.)


I have a variety of shirts, that I always wear... I don't usually wear the same white dress shirt now... even though I still wear it. I use it as a cloth for my nose bleeds... nobody really knows the difference of the shirt, but the shirt's collar has a stain at the back, possibly oil stain so nobody really knows, but I bought another white dress shirt that I usually wear.

I haven't really noticed any fraying of collars or cuffs yet, and it has been a year or 2..


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

JCV said:


> I have a variety of shirts, that I always wear... I don't usually wear the same white dress shirt now... even though I still wear it. I use it as a cloth for my nose bleeds... nobody really knows the difference of the shirt, but the shirt's collar has a stain at the back, possibly oil stain so nobody really knows, but I bought another white dress shirt that I usually wear.
> 
> I haven't really noticed any fraying of collars or cuffs yet, and it has been a year or 2..


If you don't already know about it,you can use the multi quote button instead of quoting single posts.


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

JCV said:


> I wash my clothes every week... so I don't know if I get any sweat stains that sit until the week ends and then my clothes get washed... but I doubt I would get any sweat stains showing on my shirts. Since I always wear an undershirt, and that always gets washed.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about winter is that it freezes outside, and that when I attended a party once, like a wedding party and I had something that keeps my hair back, but when I went into the restaurant where the wedding was held... everyone start to giggle about me... then I found out my stuff I put on my hair literally turned to ice!
> 
> But I guess that really isn't part of the discussion xD I had a suit on, and everything but anyway I got some sweat on my collar due to the cause of me being embarrassed, but the only thing is, people say that you sweat more in the summer, and sweat less in the winter, but someone else said you sweat more in the winter, than in the summer.


Right now I use a cleaners that washes my shirts in cold water without bleach, softner, or starch. They iron by hand without starch. Because I work five days a week and only have 5 MTM shirts, I have no choice but to wash the next day. When I ever get around to trying to perfect the Kabbaz ironing method, I'll pretreat my shirts immediately according to his specifications and wash daily. Here in Japan people wash their clothes in cold water daily and air dry.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

BoX said:


> Thats like asking:
> 
> How long will a car last?
> 
> ...


HE SAID--- Cotton, not blend, not polyester. You should learn to read and understand before you comment.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

TBOWES said:


> HE SAID--- Cotton, not blend, not polyester. *You should learn to read and understand before you comment*.


Good advice... Take it.



JCV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this question might be kind of... "weird" but here goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoX (Mar 29, 2006)

TBOWES said:


> HE SAID--- Cotton, not blend, not polyester. You should learn to read and understand before you comment.


The last line of his post said: "Other than that, does cotton/polyester last the longest?"

Thanks for the backup Wizard! I too suggest you take your own advice.

BoX


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

TBOWES said:


> HE SAID--- Cotton, not blend, not polyester. You should learn to read and understand before you comment.


OK--- I already know.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

BoX said:


> Yeah, but take them out of the plastic, remove the tags and pins, and start wearing them and see how long they last.
> 
> BoX


And you think I haven't?


----------



## BoX (Mar 29, 2006)

Mitchell said:


> And you think I haven't?


I am quite sure you have.

But to make a point I was emphasizing that how long you have had something doesn't necessarily translate into how well it has held up. A better indication is the amount of use and item receives and under what conditions, which you left out.

BoX


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

gentleman amateur said:


> Right now I use a cleaners that washes my shirts in cold water without bleach, softner, or starch. They iron by hand without starch. Because I work five days a week and only have 5 MTM shirts, I have no choice but to wash the next day. When I ever get around to trying to perfect the Kabbaz ironing method, I'll pretreat my shirts immediately according to his specifications and wash daily. Here in Japan people wash their clothes in cold water daily and air dry.


Woah! you go to the cleaners a lot so then they can wash your shirts! I've been to Japan before, but all my shirts get washed practically every week instead of every two weeks because it is SO hot in the summer over there..

I never bought my dirty laundry to the cleaners so I don't know how they work with the clothes there..

Since I stayed in a house over there I just washed my clothes by myself and I bought a front loader cuz the top loader ones there stretched my undershirts and then I just moved to washing my clothes by hand.

I found that most of my cotton shirts thrown into a top loader at my friends house doesn't last for 2 years or so... my own front loader is SOO much better when I was in Shinjuku... sadly I had to leave it behind when I came back


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

JCV said:


> Woah! you go to the cleaners a lot so then they can wash your shirts! I've been to Japan before, but all my shirts get washed practically every week instead of every two weeks because it is SO hot in the summer over there..
> 
> I never bought my dirty laundry to the cleaners so I don't know how they work with the clothes there..
> 
> ...


Do you have some sort of unhealthy obsession with shirts?Or are you just a troll?


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> Do you have some sort of unhealthy obsession with shirts?Or are you just a troll?


Excuse me?


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

JCV said:


> Excuse me?


Don't even bother, because there's *no *excuse for somebody like you.

Gentlemen: If we stopped feeding him, this Member would disappear because all he cares about is gaining attention, which he attempts to receive in a quite crude and highly obvious manner.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> Do you have some sort of unhealthy obsession with shirts?Or are you just a troll?


Healthy or unhealthy many in this forum are obsessed with shirts. There is nothing inherently troll-like to this thread and/or post. He may actually be trying to learn or may be, clumsily, trying to show his knowledge. That doesn't mean he isn't a troll though. 



JCV said:


> Excuse me?


You've been called a troll in several threads due to your fascination with cleaning shirts. If you are a troll--BEGONE! If not, you could try starting a few threads that are not stain related to help clear your name.



Bay Area Baritone said:


> Don't even bother, because there's *no *excuse for somebody like you.
> 
> Gentlemen: If we stopped feeding him, this Member would disappear because all he cares about is gaining attention, which he attempts to receive in a quite crude and highly obvious manner.


This insulting, anti-troll post comes from a 4 day member with 2 posts? Pot? Kettle? You decide.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Wizard said:


> Healthy or unhealthy many in this forum are obsessed with shirts. There is nothing inherently troll-like to this thread and/or post. He may actually be trying to learn or may be, clumsily, trying to show his knowledge. That doesn't mean he isn't a troll though.
> 
> You've been here longer than I have,don't you see any similarities between this thread and another shirt washing obesessed members threads?Example:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=82715


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

Wizard said:


> This insulting, anti-troll post comes from a 4 day member with 2 posts? Pot? Kettle? You decide.


Oh, please. I have posted on several forums on the Internet and lurked here quite a while before joining.

As WDF points out, this being has started several threads on how to rid shirts of stains and _odors--including *animal odors*_.

If that is "normal" behavior for an Internet Forum on Men's Clothing, then I wear a D Cup.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> You've been here longer than I have,don't you see any similarities between this thread and another shirt washing obesessed members threads?Example:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=82715


I understand what you are saying but I don't feel that this thread was written in quite the same ridiculous tone as your example thread. I do believe there _could be_ a valid reason for his inquiry. Warped? Maybe. A bit too fixated on laundry problems? Definately. A troll? I don't know. He could be facing _challenges_ we are unaware of. Let's give him a chance to start or at least post to some non-cleaning threads. :icon_smile_wink:



Bay Area Baritone said:


> Oh, please. I have posted on several forums on the Internet and lurked here quite a while before joining.
> 
> As WDF points out, this being has started several threads on how to rid shirts of stains and _odors--including *animal odors*_.
> 
> If that is "normal" behavior for an Internet Forum on Men's Clothing, then I wear a D Cup.


Animal odors do occur. I had a beloved dog that was very ill before passing and _odorized_ more than one article of my clothing.

I have no idea what you may have done elsewhere, only here. As far as I am concerned, your post to JCV was exactly what a troll would do. Calling for attention and stirring up bad sentiments on the forum.

btw, it appears you may be interested in this thread https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=89055 :icon_smile_big:

Feeding time is over. This is the last morsel you will get from me until you prove yourself otherwise.


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

Wizard said:


> Animal odors do occur. I had a beloved dog that was very ill before passing and _odorized_ more than one article of my clothing.


You may want to consider re-reading my post a tad more carefully. On _any _Internet forum, starting multiple threads on the same topic in quick succession is usually considered the first step toward trolling.



> I have no idea what you may have done elsewhere, only here. As far as I am concerned, your post to JCV was exactly what a troll would do. Calling for attention and stirring up bad sentiments on the forum.


You are certainly entitled to your "opinion." I certainly don't plan on changing my posts based on the view of one individual, unless that individual is a moderator.



> btw, it appears you may be interested in this thread https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=89055 :icon_smile_big:


Yeah, that was hysterical. Truly a knee-slapper. 



> Feeding time is over. This is the last morsel you will get from me until you prove yourself otherwise.


Are you prepared to enter into a contract which states this, and can be enforced here and also including, but not limited to, in person, via telephone or _any _form of electronic messaging?

BTW, the word is spelling _definitely._


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Bay Area Baritone said:


> Don't even bother, because there's *no *excuse for somebody like you.
> 
> Gentlemen: If we stopped feeding him, this Member would disappear because all he cares about is gaining attention, which he attempts to receive in a quite crude and highly obvious manner.


And what about you. Your just thinking that you can just march all over me. I'm not some push over that anyone can just break me down ok!

I know that I've been an arrogant freak and I will say that I apologize. If you think that I'll be posting more threads. You can not count on it. From now on, I'll barely post any threads that I'll be replying to.. and besides. I'm not some man who needs to get attention.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> Do you have some sort of unhealthy obsession with shirts?Or are you just a troll?


Oh... uhm I found a better answer instead of "excuse me" this forum is supposed to be for people who are obsessed! it is a clothing forum after all remember?


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

JCV said:


> And what about you. Your just thinking that you can just march all over me. I'm not some push over that anyone can just break me down ok!
> 
> I know that I've been an arrogant freak and I will say that I apologize. If you think that I'll be posting more threads. You can not count on it. From now on, I'll barely post any threads that I'll be replying to.. and besides. I'm not some man who needs to get attention.


I _think_ what you trying to communicate here is that you _won't _be starting _any_ new threads here.

If that is indeed the case, I welcome your decision and hope you plan to abide by it.

B.A.B.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Wizard said:


> Healthy or unhealthy many in this forum are obsessed with shirts. There is nothing inherently troll-like to this thread and/or post. He may actually be trying to learn or may be, clumsily, trying to show his knowledge. That doesn't mean he isn't a troll though.
> 
> You've been called a troll in several threads due to your fascination with cleaning shirts. If you are a troll--BEGONE! If not, you could try starting a few threads that are not stain related to help clear your name.
> 
> This insulting, anti-troll post comes from a 4 day member with 2 posts? Pot? Kettle? You decide.


Thanks Wizard 

I'm hoping to follow your advice. Although... I don't know what to post for a thread right now so I guess I should just be sticking to posting on other people's threads for now until I find something to post about


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

JCV said:


> Although... I don't know what to post for a thread right now


"When you have nothing to say, it is best to be silent"--_The King and I_

Of course, a pathetic attention whore would have major issues following this simple advice.

B.A.B.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JCV said:


> Oh... uhm I found a better answer instead of "excuse me" this forum is supposed to be for people who are obsessed! it is a clothing forum after all remember?


Obsession is thinking about _things_. Compulsion is thinking about _actions_.

You're not obsessed with clothes. You have a compulsion about doing laundry.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bay Area Baritone said:


> Of course, a pathetic attention whore would have major issues following this simple advice.


Yes, you do, don't you? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> Yes, you do, don't you? :icon_smile_wink:


Mike, _please_ don't tell me you have the ungrammatical blatherings of a man obsessed with cleaning shirts confused with someone whose insights evoke Bruce Boyer's and witicisms evoke Noel Coward's. :icon_smile:

B.A.B.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bay Area Baritone said:


> Mike, _please_ don't tell me you have the ungrammatical blatherings of a man obsessed with cleaning shirts confused with someone whose insights evoke Bruce Boyer's and witicisms evoke Noel Coward's. :icon_smile:
> 
> B.A.B.


Don't make me write a parody of "Why Do The Wrong People Travel?"


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> Wizard said:
> 
> 
> > Healthy or unhealthy many in this forum are obsessed with shirts. There is nothing inherently troll-like to this thread and/or post. He may actually be trying to learn or may be, clumsily, trying to show his knowledge. That doesn't mean he isn't a troll though.
> ...


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

JCV said:


> welldressedfellow said:
> 
> 
> > Who ever the person is... I haven't been here long either... I just joined this forum because my friend told me about it.
> ...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mitchell said:


> I have 2 Brooks Brothers custom made shirts that still look like new after being purchased in 1974.





BoX said:


> Yeah, but take them out of the plastic, remove the tags and pins, and start wearing them and see how long they last.
> 
> BoX


There are a number of white BB shirts hanging in my closet that have endured well over 50 launderings and continue to look quite serviceable. They have been laundered at home, not commercially, and that does make a huge difference in longevity!


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> JCV said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you bump dead threads?
> ...


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I wouldn't know about the cotton polyester but I still wear shirts I have had for about two years.

Here's a tip, use a wash bag as the drum can wear away collars and cuffs.

If you get your shirts custom you can have your collars and cuffs replaced, I tend to do this only once though. This will double the life of a shirt.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

JCV said:


> welldressedfellow said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is still alive... but I have been trying to find a way to close this thread...
> ...


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> JCV said:
> 
> 
> > Ask a moderator to close it.
> ...


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

David Reeves said:


> I wouldn't know about the cotton polyester but I still wear shirts I have had for about two years.
> 
> Here's a tip, use a wash bag as the drum can wear away collars and cuffs.
> 
> If you get your shirts custom you can have your collars and cuffs replaced, I tend to do this only once though. This will double the life of a shirt.


Alright thanks  Although if you mean the wash drum, are you meaning on a front loader or a top loading washer?

(sorry xD I didn't quite get that part only xD)


----------

